# What can I catch with a shimano waxwing



## justinho678 (Dec 10, 2009)

What species of fish can I catch with a waxwing and what size do you prefer


----------



## BajaBob (Feb 4, 2010)

*Barracuda at the rigs*

I had a blast one evening catching big barracuda on them on a spinning rod at Marlin. They would crush the waxwings with a huge boil and a ripping run. I was using them without a wire leader and the barracuda seemed to hit them so they were hooked on the back hook without biting the line.

Bob


----------



## justinho678 (Dec 10, 2009)

Would you recommend using it inshore ?


----------



## BajaBob (Feb 4, 2010)

*Inshore waxwings*

They might get a tarpon, bonito, surface red snapper, etc. It has to be something near the surface as they run shallow and of the right size. I confess I use jigs most of the time so I haven't used them nearshore. Anytime something is busting the surface they might be useful.


----------

